# Display Auflösung lässt sich nicht ändern



## vaporizer (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo
hab mir vor ein paar Tagen eine Geforce mx eingebaut
nach der Installation vom Nividia Treiber
hab ich mir die  XF86Config etwas angesehn und unabsichtlich verändert
danach ließ sich der X-Server nicht mehr starten
mit Hilfe des Konfigurations Assistenten hab ich dann ein paar Einstellungen vorgenommen
und der X-Server startete wieder, nun ist folgendes Problem:
die Auflösung ist auf 1400x1050 und lässt sich nicht mehr kleiner Stelln
wenn ich es umstelle sagt er "Änderungen werden erst nach dem Neustart von der KDE gültig"
wenn ich aber die Oberfläche neu starte sind die Einstellungen wieder wie vorher.
3D Beschleunigung lässt sich auch nicht anhaken!
Weiß jemand was es da hat?
Hab übrigens redhat 9

Schöne Grüße von vaporizer


----------

